# How do I brighten Brick walls



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

You can try a power washer.


----------



## tina50 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Brighten walls*

thanks Kritchon but I think that would be pretty messy seeing there is 4 brick walls... but its a good idea...thanks for taking the time to post a reply


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

A sealer should brighten them up, I suggest you get some and try it on a few of the bricks first but do not forget to wash them all down and well rince first.as far as picture frames go I think you need to get the visual point of attention away from the brick in the most part so going with frames that have a suddle difference but yet enough to get your eyes away from the bricks. Another direction to take is to use the bricks as the folcal point since there is so much and one idea that comes to mind is a mantle with a electric fireplace. 
Just a few thoughts for you.


----------



## tina50 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Darylh

Re the sealer Thats what I nneded to know Thank you! What colour picture frames would suit a brick wall? Any idea's?

Thanks Tina


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

tina50 said:


> Hi Darylh
> 
> Re the sealer Thats what I nneded to know Thank you! What colour picture frames would suit a brick wall? Any idea's?
> 
> Thanks Tina


 I find Brick walls are the hardest, look around the room and see what colors you have as accents Cushions, drapes, and usually if you pick a color that is already in the room it will work. You could also pick up some different color paper and tape them up to see what color you like the best. A few pictures of the room would help to if possible.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

jame said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the great post Darylh !


Your very welcome, so do we get to see some pics when you get it all done.


----------



## Der_80 (Jan 30, 2009)

maybe you should get some and try it on the brick, i dont think itll loook bad.




http://www.tradehandles.co.uk/


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

If your bricks are dirty, take some Gojo with pumice and a stiff bristle brush and brush them like teeth. Wipe the Gojo off with a wet cloth (will take several times to clean it all off). You'd be surprised how much gunk comes off.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

tina50 said:


> Hi Darylh
> 
> Re the sealer Thats what I nneded to know Thank you! What colour picture frames would suit a brick wall? Any idea's?
> 
> Thanks Tina


white picture frame will lok good . is there an option for some spot lighting the frames. Try that it would divert attention from the pale stark brick walls for sure.


Dana 
http://www.ninaathome.com /


----------



## Jazzy Brown (Jul 29, 2009)

*Daniels*

*808Urban *will put up a one-of-a-kind aerosol mural wherever you need a little—or a lot—of extra color. 
Jazzy
http://www.selwynoutreach.com/


----------

